# What do you think of Acer G257HU?



## seamon (Sep 14, 2015)

What do you guys think of this model?
Amazon.com: Acer G257HU smidpx 25-Inch WQHD (2560 x 1440) Widescreen Monitor: Computers & Accessories
It's:
1) S-IPS(Super IPS because 4ms response timing).
2)WQHD.
3)LED lit.

PS: Don't direct me to the questionnaire.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 14, 2015)

It is indeed a good monitor but I don't think it is available in India. I had to go for a Korean monitor as I was also looking for the acer monitor but didn't find it here.


----------



## Faun (Sep 14, 2015)

Dude, get an ultrawide. Take your pick.

Amazon.com: LG Electronics UM57 25UM57 25-Inch Screen LED-lit Monitor: Computers & Accessories

Amazon.com: LG Electronics UM67 29UM67 29-Inch Screen LED-lit Monitor: Computers & Accessories

Amazon.com: LG Electronics UM95 34UM95 34-Inch Screen LED-Lit Monitor: Computers & Accessories


----------



## seamon (Sep 14, 2015)

Faun said:


> Dude, get an ultrawide. Take your pick.
> 
> Amazon.com: LG Electronics UM57 25UM57 25-Inch Screen LED-lit Monitor: Computers & Accessories
> 
> ...



Those take up way too much space. Besides, my dream of triple monitor setup would never be complete with those.

- - - Updated - - -

And Acer has higher Resolution.


----------



## Faun (Sep 14, 2015)

seamon said:


> Those take up way too much space. Besides, my dream of triple monitor setup would never be complete with those.



I would personally like one ultrawide to a 3 monitor setup. The last one is perfect. Just see the review.
LG 34UM95 34" UltraWide Widescreen 21:9 Monitor - My New Favourite - YouTube

Otherwise, I like this one but the resolution is not what you are looking for.
Amazon.com: ASUS MX279H 27" Full HD 1920x1080 AH-IPS HDMI VGA Back-lit LED Monitor: Computers & Accessories


----------



## seamon (Sep 14, 2015)

Faun said:


> I would personally like one ultrawide to a 3 monitor setup. The last one is perfect. Just see the review.
> LG 34UM95 34" UltraWide Widescreen 21:9 Monitor - My New Favourite - YouTube
> 
> Otherwise, I like this one but the resolution is not what you are looking for.
> Amazon.com: ASUS MX279H 27" Full HD 1920x1080 AH-IPS HDMI VGA Back-lit LED Monitor: Computers & Accessories



ASUS is only FHD, 34" one costs an arm and 3 legs. I can barely fit 2x25" on my desk, forgot about any 27".

- - - Updated - - -

Also, I am used to higher DPI displays, laptop user


----------



## Faun (Sep 14, 2015)

seamon said:


> ASUS is only FHD, 34" one costs an arm and 3 legs. I can barely fit 2x25" on my desk, forgot about any 27".
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Also, I am used to higher DPI displays, laptop user



For the price Acer sure looks a sweet deal. If you can wait for black friday deals you will get huge discount on some others too.

Here, I am saving for the 34 one and the right time to buy.


----------



## seamon (Sep 14, 2015)

Faun said:


> For the price Acer sure looks a sweet deal. If you can wait for black friday deals you will get huge discount on some others too.
> 
> Here, I am saving for the 34 one and the right time to buy.



Already got 2 of those Acers lol


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 14, 2015)

seamon said:


> Already got 2 of those Acers lol



From where?


----------



## seamon (Sep 14, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> From where?



Amazon


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 14, 2015)

seamon said:


> Amazon



Where are you located? If imported to India then how much you paid for each monitor including customs?


----------



## seamon (Sep 14, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Where are you located? If imported to India then how much you paid for each monitor including customs?



USA..


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 14, 2015)

seamon said:


> USA..



Hmm. I see now.


----------

